# Lost Max...



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

This so hurts, but I need to get this out. I lost Max yesterday morning at 4:30 from an apparent stroke..He woke me up at 3:30 and had lost complete control of his hind legs, blind, and panting. By the time the vet called me back and I was off the phone with the vet he had died. For one hour almost I laid with him and told him how much he meant to me. It was that one phone call that took me away from him, that he decided to go..I am so heartbroken, he was my heart...Anyone that knows me and Max knows this...

Diane (Jakoda CD) thank you for being a friend to me for the past 10 years..LisaT..Thank you for saving Max at a year old, and giving me 8 more years with him. Lauri (Lauri & the gang) Thank you as I will never forget a comment you made to me when Max was a puppy and I was training him (at the old boards) you only said "you are doing good." 

Max....1/19/2001 to 4/23/2010 RIP my sweet boy..I will always love you..


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear. RIP Max.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear of your loss  (((hugs)))


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:teary: I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest In peace dear Max. My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Max.:hugs:


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful boy!! Im so very sorry! Heartbreaking... 

It's wonderful that you have the support from the friends, including on this forum! What happened when Max was one? 

Tanya


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your Max.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Rest in peace dear Max


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace Max.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss he had such a sweet face


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh no, I am so sorry kallie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:teary:


It sounds like he was trying to hold on for you, but when you answered the phone, he felt able to leave. He was probably still trying to be there for you. You two were so bonded. I am so glad that you were there for him.

I am honored to have helped you get Max better, but you put so much into him, you were the one that ultimately pulled him through and maintained his health.

I am heartbroken that Max has left. Rest peacefully dear boy :angel:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rest peacefully Max. Thoughts are with you kallie in this very sad time.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
:rip: Max.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

been gone all day, oh gosh, I am soooooo sorry,,I sooo remember Max when you first got him ( It does not seem like 10 years has passed, I know how much that dog meant to you and how much YOU meant to him. 

I know how hard this will be for you( I wish I was closer, I will be thinking of you all , I am so very sorry, he was a good dog and you are a great owner


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

may he rest in peace! luv to u and hugs!


----------



## Iloveshepherds64 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Max*

So sorry for your loss. RIP Max. Beautiful Dog. I want to say all dogs go to heaven, Max is looking down and keeping an eye on you. It's so hard to losing someone you love. May 30th it will have been a year since I lost my horse Shatona, I still have her baby who will be a year old and Shatona will be in my heart forever.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

RIP Max


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

How terrible for you. He woke you to let you know, he wanted to say goodbye and tell you that he loved you... he accomplished that. He didn't suffer long. I'm so sorry.

Rest peacefully sweet Max.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. RIP, Max.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Max. I can tell you loved him so very much.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So sad. I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this.... It sounds like you and Max had a wonderful life together...

RIP beautiful boy.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

RIP Max. Please don't feel badly that he left you while you were on the phone. I know most here will agree that they choose the moment to go and they usually wait until they are alone. I think they want to spare us in some way. If you read Deen Koontz novels he says that dogs are closer to the "magnificent being" than humans can ever be and I believe that because their hearts are so purely love. I'll pray for you.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry!! That is so heart breaking. I will keep you and Max in my thoughts and prayers. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He was a good boy, you will be missed Max, may you rest in piece.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Kallie,

i am SO sorry about Max.........god, i know how hard it is, my heart is still an open wound after losing my best friend and heart dog in Janurary........god bless you.....
i don't think anyone can say or do much for you at this point...........its something you have to go through, but we are all here for support..........

and remember no one can steal those precious memories that you will carry with you until you meet again...........


----------

